# Hey guys and gals



## Swinging60D (Sep 1, 2013)

Got a question about anyone having any reviews on tool pouches for post frame construction. Not looking to spend alot but want a decent pair. I've been using CLC and they wear out in 6 months or so. Thanks.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Try here 

http://www.contractortalk.com/


----------

